# Help needed with feather info.



## Eldesi (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all

Mycroft is having his first molt. 

Today he was having a wing shake and I noticed a few minutes later the feather in the photos was on the floor. Can anyone advise me if this is a normal occurrence in a molt? 

I know that blood feathers can be dangerous but he is not bleeding there is just the little tip of blood on the loose feather. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, it's considered normal. Sometimes the longer feathers on the wing or tail areas can have faint traces of dried blood after having been naturally moulted out.
The same thing can happen when a budgie loses the same type of feathers during a night fright occurrence and in that case the blood on the feather tip can be fresh.

The information on these links should be of use:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/225601-information-blood-feathers.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope Mycroft's moult goes smoothly!


----------

